# When and how to convert Graco Nautilus to High Back booster or Backless?



## baby-makes-3

DD is nearly 5 yo and right at 40 lbs. I would be happy to leave her in a 5-pt. but she is a sensory kid and has always had serious issues with the car seat. So, my question is:

At her size and age, what is the next step to a booster? I've tried to research it, but I'm overwhelmed and getting the idea that high back boosters are not recommended??

If she goes to backess, then does she then use the seat belt like other riders? And why do they even have the High Back booster if it isn't safe?

THANKS


----------



## chickabiddy

Some 5yos are able to use boosters properly and some are not. If yours is able to sit properly in a booster and not mess with the belts, converting the Nautilus to a high-backed booster is a fine choice. I do not think a backless is an appropriate choice for 5yo: I'd rather you wait three or four years before taking the back off the booster.

Both high-backed and backless boosters are safe and appropriate choices *for kids who are large enough and mature enough to use them properly*. What's safe and appropriate for a 9yo is not safe or appropriate for a 3yo (as with many other things in life).

A highbacked booster can be a safe and appropriate choice for a 5yo if the child can use it properly and not mess with the belts even if they bother her. If she is not able to do that, she needs to stay harnessed until she can.


----------



## baby-makes-3

Thank you --

Can you explain what you mean by "not mess with the belts"? I know that regular belts do move with you unless they lock (like when hitting the brakes). So do you mean pulling, or leaning too far forward, etc.? Or does it have to do with how the belt loops thru the seat itself?


----------



## mama2soren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baby-makes-3*
> 
> Thank you --
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by "not mess with the belts"? I know that regular belts do move with you unless they lock (like when hitting the brakes). So do you mean pulling, or leaning too far forward, etc.? Or does it have to do with how the belt loops thru the seat itself?


Slouching, leaning, bending over to pick up a dropped toy, tucking the belt behind her back or under her arm, etc. Does she have the self-control yet to sit in a way that keeps the belt properly positioned 100% of the time? If not, she's not ready for boostering. If she's really motivated to be in a booster, you could try it for short trips IF she will sit still.

When you do start boostering, definitely keep her in the high back booster as long as she fits well in it. It offers more side impact protection than a LBB. See this short video of a crash test dummy in a HBB: 



 See how the head wings protect his head from hitting the window of the car?


----------



## ssh

We're leaving my 5 year old harnessed in her Nautilus until she's too tall for the top slot. We have less than an inch. Then we're converting to a high back booster. With the Nautilus, I think you're supposed to use the latch to secure the seat before using it as a high back booster.


----------



## chickabiddy

The Nautilus allows LATCH in booster mode, but doesn't require or even necessarily recommend it. There is no safety advantage for the rider. It is a convenience -- empty boosters are supposed to be buckled in so they don't become projectiles in a crash, and if the booster is LATCHed in, it doesn't have to be buckled when it's empty.


----------



## baby-makes-3

Ah, so the LATCH is just to keep it secure when not occupied.....I always heard that you weren't supposed to use LATCH along with the seat belt.

Thanks for the clarification. I think she would be able to sit well in the booster. She is majorly motivated. I can't imagine her getting more excited to get her driver's license as she is to get out of that crazy car seat!


----------



## chickabiddy

You don't use LATCH and seatbelt unless it's a LATCHable booster (that's been tested with LATCH).


----------

